# Newest apron



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I just put the finishing touches on a new apron. I got the pattern at a yard sale and decided to give it a try. It called for lots of bias tape. That lead me to learning to make my own bias tape.
I am pleased with how it turned out.









Front









Back


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

very Nice...


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I really Love that.....:nanner::nanner:
bopeep


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice! I like this style of apron best, the tie-behind-the-neck ones make me feel like a horse on ground tether.

Your bias tape really shines - so worth the effort to have made your own!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks All! Now i have 3 friends who are wanting one too! LOL


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Good for you! I'd love to find a pattern for one of those. All my apron patterns have the ties around the neck. . .


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Check this free pattern out:
https://theperfectnose.wordpress.com/2012/10/18/friday-freebie-vintage-apron-patterns/

The first one shows how you can change a tie-behind-the-neck to straps-over-the-shoulder like a bodice apron.

The ones my grandmother wore had a single sash tie at the waist - quite becoming!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

This pattern is GREAT!!! These would be GREAT Christmas or birthday presents!!!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh! It's an Edith Bunker-style apron. Love it!! And you did a splendid job w/ the bias tape. :goodjob:


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Love this! I have been watching for a long time for this style of apron! Can you tell what the pattern is to make the search a little easier? I believe this style is called a "canning apron"? Excellent job, and good for you learning to make the bias tape. Not so hard, eh?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'm glad you all like it. I got this pattern at a yard sale for 50 cents.
I didn't buy it with the intention of making an apron right away, but thought i might some day. Then I needed one for work and I made the men's apron for that.









This is the pattern.










Notice the date, 1968! LOL An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You can buy this online at ebay and other places:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121580557451?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Flowergurl! I got it!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You are most welcome Dandish, enjoy!


----------

